# A short Scottish break...



## Capt Lightning (Jun 18, 2022)

We've been away for a short break.  Not far, just to Royal Deeside,  the route beside the river Dee taken by Queen Victoria to Balmoral castle.  In the days of the railway, a line ran from Aberdeen to Ballater, just short of the Balmoral estate.  This was because the queen didn't want the railway to come on to her estate.  Most of the path of the railway  remains as a cycle / walking trail.
Some pics...
The river Dee (one of Scotland's famous salmon rivers)  towards Ballater,   a the second towards Aberdeen.  


 

The next pic is of the Cambus O' Mey bridge.  The name comes from the Gaelic for "a bend in the river".

Alexander Gordon was born in 1818 in Ballater and was a very skilful brewer.  At this time the Dee had to be crossed by boat and one day two of Gordon's friends who were newly married were drowned when their ferry boat capsized.  Gordon swore that if he had the money he would build a bridge at that point.
He later moved to London and founded his own brewing empire and became a very wealthy man.  During and after his life, his estate paid for a number of bridges and public buildings  in the Ballater area.  The original bridge was severly damaged by storms, but has been rebuilt in the original style..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice... and of course there are many pictures showing the Queen mother, and Prince Charles fishing in the River Dee...


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 18, 2022)

I’ve always wanted to visit Scotland. Not looking like it’s going to happen in this lifetime.


----------

